# Best on-board charger



## Wakeboarder2MD

Team,

I am looking for a good on-board charger for my 18' maverick hpx-v. I have two trolling motor batteries and a main battery. So far, i've found this : 

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/prom...-marine-battery-charger--14152177?recordNum=3

Anyone have any experience with this or any other brand? Seems like a good deal.


----------



## DBStoots

Stealth. There is a used one for sale on the Forum. That would be my first choice.


----------



## Cam

Best light, compact fully waterproof units I know of is Powermania. It doesn't go into sleep mode for long periods of time, will charge correctly when there is a draw on the battery, can charge a truly dead battery and has active cooling. It also has distributed amps like the Prosports listed.

The active cooling bit can be a serious advantage if the unit is placed in a small space. All these units get hot and need ventilation. Having a fan running while the unit is charging is a big plus when the unit is installed in a tiny console or hatch. This same unit is going into my next boat.

Mike at International Marine prefers this over the Promariner even though he sells both. $183.

http://www.internationalmarineservi...20V2-Triple-Bank-Waterproof-O-p/pow-58204.htm


----------



## devrep

Dual Pro.


----------



## Vertigo

I've had two Promariner Pro Sport chargers crap out after little over a year. YMMV.
I have had good luck with Minn Kota chargers.


----------



## devrep

I had a nice Minn Kota 2 bank crap out after 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Daz

I'll second the PowerMania. I had an older Stealth on my Egret that worked fine for years but when my batts started to go (after 7 1/2 years) and because I didn't know the history or full specs of the unit I decided to redo the whole system. I really like being able to set the charge profile for the kind of batteries I have (AGM+), as well as having indicator lights that tell me which batts are charging and if there's a wiring or battery issue. Having the cooling fan is a plus so I don't worry about overheating. 

I've had mine for about six months or so and couldn't be happier. Shop around online for the best deal - I got mine from Bay Marine Supply for $176.95 shipped.


----------



## Cam

devrep said:


> I had a nice Minn Kota 2 bank crap out after 2 or 3 years.


We lost one two bank Minn Kota on our last boat at the 10 month mark. They are heavy and bulky as well.


----------



## bowersmw

The Stealth DC charger is phenomenal for keeping the batteries charged during the day and even more important on camping trips or marinas where AC power is not available.

If you have the money, I'd suggest a Stealth DC charger and then a 2 bank AC charger for the trolling motors. The Stealth will take care of using the AC charger to first charge the main battery and then automatically switch over to charging the TM batteries after main is full. 

You guys that are losing chargers too soon, do you have whole home surge protection? AC power in the SE USA is generally poor with all the local lightning. Going to whole home has made a big difference in the longevity of other electronics in my house and I think it's helped the AC charger too. Secondly do you leave the chargers plugged in for more than a day? The longer you leave the charger plugged into AC, the more likely the crappy AC power will fry it..


----------



## devrep

they are chargers/maintainers. They are designed to be on all the time.


----------



## Cam

bowersmw said:


> You guys that are losing chargers too soon, do you have whole home surge protection? AC power in the SE USA is generally poor with all the local lightning. Going to whole home has made a big difference in the longevity of other electronics in my house and I think it's helped the AC charger too. Secondly do you leave the chargers plugged in for more than a day? The longer you leave the charger plugged into AC, the more likely the crappy AC power will fry it..


The reason most units die IMO is that they are on a boat and often without adequate ventilation. Charging a battery gets hot which is why most instructions mention ventilated areas with at least 8" of space around them. Running in these boats creates a lot of vibration also not something conducive to longevity. Then we add in the humid nature of the environment and ultimately that no battery charger is going to last forever.

Powermania charges address several of these issues directly. First they have a limited line conditioner built into the unit. It is capable of charging from 90v to 240v AC without missing a beat. They use active cooling or rather a small fan to dissipate heat while charging. Their entire circuity is covered in epoxy which helps with vibration and effectively makes the units fully waterproof. Still there is no fix for the wear and tear on the electrical components from repeated charges. In this case all a person can do is fall back on the warranty.

Stealth units are fine but unless a person is using the DC charging ($550 for the package last I checked) their offerings are more expensive with fewer features, fewer banks and weigh more.

A whole home surge protector is basically an "oh #$%!" box. The only real way to prevent electronic issues is with a line conditioner. Continual low voltage is often as damaging to electronics than over-voltage. Yes, I do have one installed on my home.


----------



## permitchaser

I don't want to say my minnkotta is still rolling
Bad karma


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Cam said:


> The reason most units die IMO is that they are on a boat and often without adequate ventilation. Charging a battery gets hot which is why most instructions mention ventilated areas with at least 8" of space around them. Running in these boats creates a lot of vibration also not something conducive to longevity. Then we add in the humid nature of the environment and ultimately that no battery charger is going to last forever.
> 
> Powermania charges address several of these issues directly. First they have a limited line conditioner built into the unit. It is capable of charging from 90v to 240v AC without missing a beat. They use active cooling or rather a small fan to dissipate heat while charging. Their entire circuity is covered in epoxy which helps with vibration and effectively makes the units fully waterproof. Still there is no fix for the wear and tear on the electrical components from repeated charges. In this case all a person can do is fall back on the warranty.
> 
> Stealth units are fine but unless a person is using the DC charging ($550 for the package last I checked) their offerings are more expensive with fewer features, fewer banks and weigh more.
> 
> A whole home surge protector is basically an "oh #$%!" box. The only real way to prevent electronic issues is with a line conditioner. Continual low voltage is often as damaging to electronics than over-voltage. Yes, I do have one installed on my home.


I saw this old post and I am looking for a new charger, are you still happy with the Powermania?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’m liking my Noco Genius


----------



## g8rfly

I picked up a power mania 3 bank recently 20 amp. I didn't want to install it permanently and suck up more of my limited dry space so I just connect it when back at port. It's a great charger, extremely fast, full charge, and stays surprisingly cool even enclosed. 



Steve_Mevers said:


> I saw this old post and I am looking for a new charger, are you still happy with the Powermania?


----------



## jmrodandgun

I have the smallest 8amp powermania unit. It's $80. The. 6amp version was probably enough for my single cranking battery but they were out of stock so I ended up with the 8amp. No problems so far. It even sat outside for three months while plugged into a tractor.

Before I got the powermania I had a Noco Genius. It never gave me any problems and the only reason it got replaced was because my friend broke into my garage and stole it to keep a couple of 4 wheeler batteries charged at our hunting camp. That Noco is still kicking and it stays plugged in 365 days a year.


----------



## CaptDanS

I did the Noco Genius in my new boat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

M


CaptDanS said:


> I did the Noco Genius in my new boat.


Me to noco genius, my second one..


----------



## Steve_Mevers

So I bought the Power Mania to replace my Pro Charger and really like the unit


----------



## Guvner

I've had a NOCO Genius for 7 years and my batteries are still in great condition.

I keep my batteries connected to the charger while the boat is in the garage and have the charger on a plug in timer.
Timer is set to come on every Thursday afternoon for 6 hours so my batteries are always topped off and ready for the weekend, also if I miss a weekend or two or more of fishing the batteries are kept in tip top shape.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Guvner said:


> I've had a NOCO Genius for 7 years and my batteries are still in great condition.
> 
> I keep my batteries connected to the charger while the boat is in the garage and have the charger on a plug in timer.
> Timer is set to come on every Thursday afternoon for 6 hours so my batteries are always topped off and ready for the weekend, also if I miss a weekend or two or more of fishing the batteries are kept in tip top shape.


Please elaborate about timer details?


----------



## Scott Kor

Guvner said:


> I've had a NOCO Genius for 7 years and my batteries are still in great condition.
> 
> I keep my batteries connected to the charger while the boat is in the garage and have the charger on a plug in timer.
> Timer is set to come on every Thursday afternoon for 6 hours so my batteries are always topped off and ready for the weekend, also if I miss a weekend or two or more of fishing the batteries are kept in tip top shape.


Now this is genius!


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Cam said:


> Best light, compact fully waterproof units I know of is Powermania. It doesn't go into sleep mode for long periods of time, will charge correctly when there is a draw on the battery, can charge a truly dead battery and has active cooling. It also has distributed amps like the Prosports listed.
> 
> The active cooling bit can be a serious advantage if the unit is placed in a small space. All these units get hot and need ventilation. Having a fan running while the unit is charging is a big plus when the unit is installed in a tiny console or hatch. This same unit is going into my next boat.
> 
> Mike at International Marine prefers this over the Promariner even though he sells both. $183.
> 
> http://www.internationalmarineservi...20V2-Triple-Bank-Waterproof-O-p/pow-58204.htm


I was looking for a new charger last fall and someone recommended the Powermania unit and I bought one. It is a great charger and epoxy sealed to keep it water proof, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guvner

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Please elaborate about timer details?


It's just a 7 day plug in timer, charger plugs into this and I have it set for Thursday evening to come on for 6 hours.

Mine also has manual override too, so when I get home from fishing I can just hit to come on and charge until they are both topped off.

I highly recommend the weekly top off charge, as long as you a good charger with auto shut off.

LCD Digital Light Timer, 24 Hour/7 Day Weekly Programmable Indoor, 15A/1800W Plug-in Timer with Anti-theft Random Option And Summer Time, Timers Switch for Electrical Outlets, 1 Pack by Comzler https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07L83KYXP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Xb.BCbYM2Z52T


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Guvner said:


> It's just a 7 day plug in timer, charger plugs into this and I have it set for Thursday evening to come on for 6 hours.
> 
> Mine also has manual override too, so when I get home from fishing I can just hit to come on and charge until they are both topped off.
> 
> I highly recommend the weekly top off charge, as long as you a good charger with auto shut off.
> 
> LCD Digital Light Timer, 24 Hour/7 Day Weekly Programmable Indoor, 15A/1800W Plug-in Timer with Anti-theft Random Option And Summer Time, Timers Switch for Electrical Outlets, 1 Pack by Comzler https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07L83KYXP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Xb.BCbYM2Z52T


Thanks for the information...


----------



## OED

https://www.power-pole.com/charge


----------



## stussing

Ed Lemmens said:


> https://www.power-pole.com/charge


It better be really good for the initial msrp over $1000


----------



## Steve_Mevers

DWJensen said:


> I'll second the PowerMania. I had an older Stealth on my Egret that worked fine for years but when my batts started to go (after 7 1/2 years) and because I didn't know the history or full specs of the unit I decided to redo the whole system. I really like being able to set the charge profile for the kind of batteries I have (AGM+), as well as having indicator lights that tell me which batts are charging and if there's a wiring or battery issue. Having the cooling fan is a plus so I don't worry about overheating.
> 
> I've had mine for about six months or so and couldn't be happier. Shop around online for the best deal - I got mine from Bay Marine Supply for $176.95 shipped.


I got a PowerMania last year and it is the best charger I ever have had. It is epoxy sealed, compact, and cools great.


----------



## mpl1978

I just picked up the noco genius - ill let you know in a couple


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Noco Genius


----------

